# WESTERN UNI-MOUNT PLOW FOR SALE



## smuniga (Jan 18, 2008)

Northern Ohio: Western Uni-Mount Plow, 8 foot steel. No issues ready to install. 
Selling the plow only, no truck side mount. 
$1200.00


----------



## smuniga (Jan 18, 2008)

Price Reduced: $1000.00 OBO


----------



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

Can you load onto a semi truck?


----------

